# New LED provides better pictures



## mwei (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice shot! What camera settings did you use? (shutter speed, iso, aperture) 

Also, looks like you can still use a bit more light. The more light there is, the easier it becomes to get better pics!


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Pretty!


----------

